# Froome Conspiracy Theories



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2019)

I see that various conspiracy theories are emerging re: Froome's crash. These seem to be fuelled by the pictures of Froome in hospital versus those of Phil Gaimon, who crashed the day after:-







This has led to people suggesting that he's secretly banned - or about to be - and the crash was staged to cover up the fact that he won't be at the TdF because of some sort of ban. People are seeing the proximity of the ambulance and the lack of footage of the accident as further circumstantial evidence.

more info on road.cc's live blog from yesterday.

Thoughts anyone? I SAID, THOUGHTS ANYONE? (You'll hear better if you take the tin-foil hat off)


----------



## dodgy (19 Jun 2019)

This evening I'm going for an MRI scan (seriously), I now realise it's a waste of time and I'd be better off taking a selfie and sending it to the doctor.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I see that various conspiracy theories are emerging re: Froome's crash. These seem to be fuelled by the pictures of Froome in hospital versus those of Phil Gaimon, who crashed the day after:-
> 
> View attachment 471504
> 
> ...


Only thing I found strange was one of the reports said a fractured right elbow.....doesn’t appear to be any damage in the pic?


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Only thing I found strange was one of the reports said a fractured right elbow.....doesn’t appear to be any damage in the pic?


He's got a plaster on it :-)


----------



## Seevio (19 Jun 2019)

Why is Phil Gaimon wearing a toga?


----------



## Jody (19 Jun 2019)

I think Frome looks really good considering he lost 4 pints of blood and came off at 65kmh. No bruises or gravel rash in sight.


----------



## Rocky (19 Jun 2019)

Conspiracy theories are one of the worst intellectual vices. 

Besides everyone knows Froome was injured when he was pushed down the steps of the Apollo 11 lunar module by Neil Armstrong during the first moon landing.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2019)

Seevio said:


> Why is Phil Gaimon wearing a toga?


He was on his way to a party.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2019)

Part of the problem with researching this to see what has been said and so on is that there are a lot of hits when you google "chris froome crash"


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2019)

The best comment I've seen is that that picture isn't actually Chris Froome at all. It's Jimmy Somerville earning some cash as a body double.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> Conspiracy theories are one of the worst intellectual vices.
> 
> Besides everyone knows Froome was injured when he was pushed down the steps of the Apollo 11 lunar module by Neil Armstrong during the first moon landing.



That's not true it was Boris Johnson barging past to get to the lunar bar that did that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

It could of course be his twin brother Simon in the photo


----------



## dodgy (19 Jun 2019)

Jody said:


> I think Frome looks really good considering he lost 4 pints of blood and came off at 65kmh. No bruises or gravel rash in sight.



He hit a wall, he didn't slide along the tarmac for 200 yards like Barry Sheene.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2019)

dodgy said:


> Barry Sheene.


My Hero


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2019)

Jody said:


> I think Frome looks really good considering he lost 4 pints of blood and came off at 65kmh. No bruises or gravel rash in sight.



It's called Morphine - it's ace in high quantities (I know).


----------



## Jody (19 Jun 2019)

dodgy said:


> He hit a wall, he didn't slide along the tarmac for 200 yards like Barry Sheene.



It's more the logic of why a conspiracy has started. 40mph into a wall, no armour, full face helmet, wearing lycra and no mark or cut in sight. I'm sure you could detect a slight hint of sarcasm in my post.


----------



## Slick (19 Jun 2019)

Some people really do have far too much time on their hands.


----------



## dodgy (19 Jun 2019)

Jody said:


> It's more the logic of why a conspiracy has started. 40mph into a wall, no armour, full face helmet, wearing lycra and no mark or cut in sight. I'm sure you could detect a slight hint of sarcasm in my post.



Must admit, most of my responses to these kind of threads (on forums and on Twitter) have been pretty brief. A thousand crashes, and a thousand different injury patterns. 
I have no time at all for conspiracy theorists.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Some people really do have far too much time on their hands.


Including Froome. Maybe he started the conspiracy? It's a double-bluff.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

Maybe just maybe he had a bad crash,accident ?
I'd of believed it if @Lloss had of started the thread.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> It's called Morphine - it's ace in high quantities (I know).



I'll second that.  And I can see why it is addictive.
Child 1 on the other hand hates the stuff. - She gets very itchy and with higher doses gets very cross with the fairies on her bed.


----------



## Slick (19 Jun 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Including Froome. Maybe he started the conspiracy? It's a double-bluff.


Nah, he's on the moon with his B52.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2019)

Bazzer said:


> I'll second that.  And I can see why it is addictive.
> Child 1 on the other hand hates the stuff. - She gets very itchy and with higher doses gets very cross with the fairies on her bed.



Other down side, is all my skin fell off my feet !


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Other down side, is all my skin fell off my feet !


You'd be floating anyway...no need for feet on ground !


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Other down side, is all my skin fell off my feet !



 I have never heard of that side effect, although I appreciate you were on it far longer than myself or child 1.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Some people really do have far too much time on their hands.



I know I do. I wouldn't have it any other way either. But I'm still not motivated (I could finish the sentence there!) to come up with conspiracy theories, about Froome or otherwise.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Other down side, is all my skin fell off my feet !


I had that too.


----------



## otek59 (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My Hero


+ 1 one of mine too


----------



## DRM (19 Jun 2019)

Seevio said:


> Why is Phil Gaimon wearing a toga?


Because since retiring he’s been roman about 


YukonBoy said:


> That's not true it was Boris Johnson barging past to get to the lunar bar that did that.


Both wrong it wasn’t Neil Armstrong,it was Lance Armstrong, Elvis & Glen Miller witnessed the incident & are working on a song about it, they hope it’ll be the Christmas No1


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

DRM said:


> Because since retiring he’s been roman about
> 
> Both wrong it wasn’t Neil Armstrong,it was Lance Armstrong, Elvis & Glen Miller witnessed the incident & are working on a song about it, they hope it’ll be the Christmas No1


Wiggo on Guitar ?


View: https://youtu.be/G6oqBztvcUw


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> Conspiracy theories are one of the worst intellectual vices.
> 
> Besides everyone knows Froome was injured when he was pushed down the steps of the Apollo 11 lunar module by Neil Armstrong during the first moon landing.


Yeah but who made the grassy knoll...On the moon ???


----------



## lane (19 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Nah, he's on the moon with his B52.



Sunday Sport. Classic.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2019)

colly said:


> Yeah but who made the grassy knoll...On the moon ???


What has the moon got to do with it not like anybody has been there


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

colly said:


> Yeah but who made the grassy knoll...On the moon ???



Elvis


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What has the moon got to do with it not like anybody has been there




Ermmmm speak the Clangers about that.


----------



## Slick (20 Jun 2019)

lane said:


> Sunday Sport. Classic.


Exactly.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jun 2019)

I dismissed the theories out of hand at first, then I talked to an A&E consultant.


----------



## yello (20 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I dismissed the theories out of hand at first, then I talked to an A&E consultant.



You can't just leave it there!

(said the traffic warden to Elvis on his B52 on the moon)


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2019)

Of course it's all shenanigans. The only footage just happens to be of a teammate admonishing him for arsing around?
"Oooo, be careful Chris, you might crash into a wall or something."


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

To fuel the fire, IF he has suffered a compound fracture which would result in blood loss, in my case a lot of blood loss, I'm surprised they didn't move him for 2 hours.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2019)

I'd be inclined to indulge some of this if the only source was Ineos. After all I would trust Brailsford as far as I could throw him, probably less. He's one of those guys who, when his lips move, you can tell he is lying. (Actually, with Brailsford you can also tell from his hand movements)

But the fact that doctors have made statements about this makes me poo poo it all. Doctors - especially those not in the direct employ of Team Evil - are a touch more trustworthy.

(First person to say "Dr Freeman" gets a slap. Kick up the arse for the first to say "Dr Ferrari".)


----------



## Mugshot (20 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd be inclined to indulge some of this if the only source was Ineos. After all I would trust Brailsford as far as I could throw him, probably less. He's one of those guys who, when his lips move, you can tell he is lying. (Actually, with Brailsford you can also tell from his hand movements)
> 
> But the fact that doctors have made statements about this makes me poo poo it all. Doctors - especially those not in the direct employ of Team Evil - are a touch more trustworthy.
> 
> (First person to say "Dr Freeman" gets a slap. Kick up the arse for the first to say "Dr Ferrari".)


Mr Dogtrousers, are you saying that we are to trust the doctors and then adding the caveat that we're not allowed to suggest that _some _doctors that may be associated with cycling are not the paragons of virtue we should expect them to be? How very unsporting of you!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jun 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Part of the problem with researching this to see what has been said and so on is that there are a lot of hits when you google "chris froome crash"


I see what you did there


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd be inclined to indulge some of this if the only source was Ineos. After all I would trust Brailsford as far as I could throw him, probably less. He's one of those guys who, when his lips move, you can tell he is lying. (Actually, with Brailsford you can also tell from his hand movements)
> 
> But the fact that doctors have made statements about this makes me poo poo it all. Doctors - especially those not in the direct employ of Team Evil - are a touch more trustworthy.
> 
> (First person to say "Dr Freeman" gets a slap. Kick up the arse for the first to say "Dr Ferrari".)


Shipman, Crippen?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Mr Dogtrousers, are you saying that we are to trust the doctors and then adding the caveat that we're not allowed to suggest that _some _doctors that may be associated with cycling are not the paragons of virtue we should expect them to be? How very unsporting of you!


I know. I'm a rotter.


----------



## byegad (20 Jun 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> Conspiracy theories are one of the worst intellectual vices.
> 
> Besides everyone knows Froome was injured when he was pushed down the steps of the Apollo 11 lunar module by Neil Armstrong during the first moon landing.


Surely you mean the faked moon landings?


----------



## KneesUp (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> To fuel the fire, IF he has suffered a compound fracture which would result in blood loss, in my case a lot of blood loss, I'm surprised they didn't move him for 2 hours.


I did think that he has better colour than I do even though he has just lost 2 litres of blood - but then he lives in Monaco and rides a bike for a living, whereas I work in an office in northern England, so it could be that.


----------



## yello (20 Jun 2019)

I reckon Froome is naturally pale as f*ck anyway. Seems that way to me at any rate.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2019)

Here's a picture of Froome being taken to hospital. The Swiss trains run on time so it was the best way. He was holding a disco ball to stabilise the fractures.






Oh, hang on. Sorry. That actually is Jimmy Somerville.

And come to think of it, it was Thomas who crashed in Switzerland, so the Swiss trains are irrelevant.

I've just undermined my own conspiracy.


----------



## yello (20 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh, hang on. Sorry. That actually is Jimmy Somerville.



It's an easy mistake to make. I mean, both _*may*_ have been ramped up on amphetamines at some time or another...


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's a picture of Froome being taken to hospital. The Swiss trains run on time so it was the best way. He was holding a disco ball to stabilise the fractures.
> View attachment 471638


That's an utter disgrace.

He put his bike in the wheelchair area. That must be the most evil thing Ineos have ever done.


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Wiggo on Guitar ?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/G6oqBztvcUw



There are rumours but nothing confirmed yet, possibly Keith Moon on drums, can’t wait


----------



## pawl (20 Jun 2019)

DRM said:


> Because since retiring he’s been roman about
> 
> Both wrong it wasn’t Neil Armstrong,it was Lance Armstrong, Elvis & Glen Miller witnessed the incident & are working on a song about it, they hope it’ll be the Christmas No1



Add Lord Lucan to the list riding shergar.


----------



## Lloss (10 Jul 2019)

Crasher Froome as he was known in his Barlow days is a bit of a con man where accidents are concerned..


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Lloss (25 Jul 2019)

Crasher is a cheat and lives in a make believe world can anbody remember his so called crash on a training ride in Monaco that nobody saw and nobody was reported he was not injured and his bike did not get a scratch.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's a picture of Froome being taken to hospital. The Swiss trains run on time so it was the best way. He was holding a disco ball to stabilise the fractures.
> View attachment 471638
> 
> 
> ...



That testicle looks a bit swollen. He's going to need an operation for that.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That testicle looks a bit swollen. He's going to need an operation for that.


I wonder if it will inspire him to start a charity to raise awareness using yellow silicone wristbands? I hear that can be a side effect of some "treatments".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2019)

Yes ice or unusually high temps for me. Most other weather I'm fine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes ice or unusually high temps for me. Most other weather I'm fine.


@YukonBoy wins the day's "wrongest thread" prize.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @YukonBoy wins the day's "wrongest thread" prize.


Is there an appropriate G&T thread?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Jul 2019)

Yes but which Froome crashed? They made at least 6 back in the early 80's in the south Korean lab he (they) was "born" in. This is why "he" never seems drained the day after a mountain stage. Enough of my wisdom, time to start my new book about the impending apocalypse due to planet nibiru slamming into the earth.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Is there an appropriate G&T thread?



Real ale and peanuts for me


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2019)

He'll be riding in no time...

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1157305111686930432?s=19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2019)

Apparently they have cloned a new leg.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2019)

Tough boy, good on him.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Shipman, Crippen?


Who.


----------



## Slick (4 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He'll be riding in no time...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1157305111686930432?s=19




View: https://youtu.be/SnLAPyRf7ZI


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2019)

He'll be lucky to 'come back' with that damage to his leg, I've had the same op on my Femur (got the same scars too) and it finished my 'serious' cycling, maybe he's better at coping with pain than I am though.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Aug 2019)

I guess the fact he has won a few tours would suggest he can put up with a bit of pain.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2019)

I don't doubt for one minute that he will be back,at top level also.You don't win what he has without suffering.


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (13 Aug 2019)

Was he wearing a helmet?

Was it wrapped in tinfoil??

I think we should be told!!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

Back at it.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1167384220089671681?s=19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2019)

Apparently they injected some of Wiggo's blood and he was on the bike in a jiffy.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

Pretty sure he could have rode the Vuelta,toughen up man.

View: https://twitter.com/Nico_isn/status/1167072876794695682?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2019)

What a setback....or did he ?

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1170322755780325387?s=19


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What a setback....or did he ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1170322755780325387?s=19



Ffs, it really isn't his year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2019)

Still ride a bike with a bandaged thumb the big girls blouse.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1178661684006866945?s=19

Both hands on the bars Froome !!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What a setback....or did he ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1170322755780325387?s=19




Fake news


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What a setback....or did he ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1170322755780325387?s=19



He's had a squeezy salbutamol dispenser control embedded in the angle between thumb and hand so it's less obvious when he's taking it. It's an attempt to reduce the number of puffer uses caught on video.


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1178661684006866945?s=19
> 
> Both hands on the bars Froome !!



Great to see him back on the bike. Absolutely amazing watching his reports on Twitter when you consider what happened and the injuries he sustained. There are plenty who would never have ridden again after that.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Great to see him back on the bike. Absolutely amazing watching his reports on Twitter when you consider what happened and the injuries he sustained. There are plenty who would never have ridden again after that.



Never doubted him myself.The doubters motivate him I think.


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Never doubted him myself.The doubters motivate him I think.


I think you are right, I wouldn't say I doubted him, but I did think he had raced his last during the early reports. Obviously I'm delighted to be wrong but I suppose it depends on how successful he will be next season.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I think you are right, I wouldn't say I doubted him, but I did think he had raced his last during the early reports. Obviously I'm delighted to be wrong but I suppose it depends on how successful he will be next season.


Definitely a fifth tour win...get yer money on him now !


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Definitely a fifth tour win...get yer money on him now !


You heard it here first.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I think you are right, I wouldn't say I doubted him, but I did think he had raced his last during the early reports. Obviously I'm delighted to be wrong but I suppose it depends on how successful he will be next season.


I agree , much as i would like him to be back on top form its a long way back and can he get back to where he was ?
Of course i wish him well and we know hes motivated and well supported as long as the body can take it


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

I think his first race (ish) back will be in Japan at the end of October.


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I think his first race (ish) back will be in Japan at the end of October.


It's going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I think his first race (ish) back will be in Japan at the end of October.


Blimey, is that true?
If it is he can get decent winter training and be fit aagain next year.
As long as he doesn't lose his bottle (or bidon) going fast downhill!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Seriously don't want to see him on top type pedalling,with a snotty nose !


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> It's going to be interesting to watch.





rich p said:


> Blimey, is that true?
> If it is he can get decent winter training and be fit aagain next year.
> As long as he doesn't lose his bottle (or bidon) going fast downhill!



View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1177573417358385152?s=19

Did read he was aiming for that a while ago.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Sep 2019)

I wonder if his bonus from the organisers will be increased due to the extra publicity this will bring.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> I wonder if his bonus from the organisers will be increased due to the extra publicity this will bring.


I'm wondering more if he'll be doing any Sumo ?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm wondering more if he'll be doing any Sumo ?
> View attachment 487295


He wears the same incontinence pants as me...


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> He wears the same incontinence pants as me...


Is that you Rich on the left of Kittel ? You've not aged a day..


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Not being a racing fan, I thought there had been sinister goings on in east Somerset.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm wondering more if he'll be doing any Sumo ?
> View attachment 487295


Thing is they aint even big for sumo guys , my favourite was chiyonofuji who was small for a champion ...


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2019)

The tour awaits...

View: https://twitter.com/RenaudB31/status/1183455914612985863?s=19


----------



## Lloss (15 Oct 2019)

Crasher is so full of himself he stinks.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

Lloss said:


> Crasher is so full of himself he stinks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Oct 2019)

Lloss said:


> Crasher is so full of himself he stinks.


We've missed you.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> We've missed you.


Froome ?


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2019)

Lloss , a member of cyclechat 4 years next week , 30 post in 4 years , 19 of them regarding doping, is that what makes you such an expert


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> Lloss , a member of cyclechat 4 years next week , 30 post in 4 years , 19 of them regarding doping, is that what makes you such an expert





Lloss said:


> Crasher is so full of himself he stinks.


To be fair,they are worth waiting for.


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2019)

Well, I'm not sure why he gets tolerated on this forum as a clear and continuous troll.
I've reported him and got a slap for my troubles.


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2019)

if anyone did the same on the politics forum or whatever its called they would at least get a thread ban


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> if anyone did the same on the politics forum or whatever its called they would at least get a thread ban



Squawking 'troll' at someone just because they disagree with you should be discouraged, but a thread ban would be a bit harsh.


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2019)

I agree with the first part of your statement, but would point out, that isn't what I have done


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> I agree with the first part of your statement, but would point out, that isn't what I have done



I've not followed the thread that closely or for long enough to know one way or the other, but there is a trend for some on CC to call 'troll' to a poster they consistently disagree with.

If a posting style of 'different day, same old shite' makes the poster a troll, many of us would qualify as trolls.


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2019)

personally, I think the fact that every post he has made since feb this year has been almost the same , speaks volumes , but that's just my opinion , just the same as you have yours,...…..


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2019)

I am chilled ,if I was any more relaxed I would be horizontal


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Chill. If I'm allowed to be consistently positive about Wanty Groupe Gobert, then I guess there's no reason why someone shouldn't be consistently negative about Sky/Ineos. And it's only a handful of posts over a few years.
> 
> 
> Ouch. That's ... er ... true.



Anyone who is consistently positive about Wanty Groupe Gobert deserves a lot more than just being allowed to do it.

I suppose it's like the stalwarts who eschew the glamour of the Premier League and support their local non-league team.

If I'm a fan of anyone, it's Ineos, largely because they have a few UK riders.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I've not followed the thread that closely or for long enough to know one way or the other, but there is a trend for some on CC to call 'troll' to a poster they consistently disagree with.
> 
> If a posting style of 'different day, same old shite' makes the poster a troll, many of us would qualify as trolls.


Be honest with you @rich p wouldn't complain against him if it wasn't warranted.Hes a pain in the arse,but I'm sure he'll carry on.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Be honest with you @rich p wouldn't complain against him if it wasn't warranted.Hes a pain in the arse,but I'm sure he'll carry on.


Leave poor Rich alone - I think that he's okay!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Leave poor Rich alone - I think that he's okay!


Say what you want about him ,he'll be having his afternoon snooze...senior moment !


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Say what you want about him ,he'll be having his afternoon snooze...senior moment !


Don't knock it - you'll be joining us one day!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2019)

Back riding this Sunday


View: https://twitter.com/Pinarello_US/status/1187768002021941248?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2019)

Sorry 'fake news' I posted yesterday.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1188061053915152384?s=19


----------



## Mike_P (26 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry 'fake news' I posted yesterday.


No doubt due to getting dropped by Fuglsang, Bardet and Kwiatkowski on a recon

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1187880278326415362

Mine you the story does make you wonder if Fulsang has a body double for wet downhills - new conspiracy theory!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2019)

Mike_P said:


> No doubt due to getting dropped by Fuglsang, Bardet and Kwiatkowski on a recon
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1187880278326415362
> 
> Mine you the story does make you wonder if Fulsang has a body double for wet downhills - new conspiracy theory!



He's the master at downhill....still twitch watching this 

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1122516046672551937?s=19


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2019)

^^^still makes my bum twitch ^^^


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry 'fake news' I posted yesterday.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1188061053915152384?s=19



It must have been a consideration for them or maybe their first target which would have been pretty amazing if he made it.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> It must have been a consideration for them or maybe their first target which would have been pretty amazing if he made it.


Must admit what is it 4 months since accident ? and he's back riding a bike.That is a achievement in itself.No point in pushing it if it's going to do any damage or push his recovery back.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Must admit what is it 4 months since accident ? and he's back riding a bike.That is a achievement in itself.No point in pushing it if it's going to do any damage or push his recovery back.


Accident, my arse...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Accident, my arse...


Don't you start,you'll have whatever his name is back....


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2019)

Interesting,he's still got a way to go.
https://www.velonews.com/2019/10/ne...ero-in-build-to-2020-tour-and-olympics_502119


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Interesting,he's still got a way to go.
> https://www.velonews.com/2019/10/ne...ero-in-build-to-2020-tour-and-olympics_502119


I'm not making light of his situation but it may feel like below zero to you at the moment Chris compared to where you were, but I can assure you, it isn't. 

I'm looking forward to seeing him back soon.


----------

